# \

## Marysik

!
        .
      ,             .
        ,   ,  -      -    ,           .
  \ -    - ,    ,          ,         IP .     .
 -        - ,   .

----------


## krandv

-,     -   ,       ,   .    .

----------


## Marysik

,           -   ....
    ?

----------


## .

,  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Marysik

,  ....  -  :Smilie:

----------


## .

-     ,        .   -      :Smilie:

----------


## Marysik



----------


## Marysik

, ....

----------


## Marysik

:
;
;
 ;
 .
             -     ...

----------


## nest0r

2 (2tbank.ru).       .    0.   -    "" -        0,7%  .       -    ( 300   " "),   -  -  -. 
  -  .

----------


## zak1c

*Marysik*, ,       --      " "

----------


## Marysik

.        ,         .         :Frown:    .     ,             -   . 
      ,       30  !

----------


## Marysik

> *Marysik*, ,       --      " "


   ,             ,    .       -  .

----------


## nest0r

,   .   22 . , ,      :Big Grin: .    ,    5    .

      - ( ).     ,     .          .    ,   .

----------


## ybocharova

*Marysik*,  .   1000 .,     ,   20 .   -   ,   .     20:30 ( . ).
    2- ,  .

----------


## Marysik

?        - ?

----------


## ybocharova

,  -   .  - - .      .

----------

, 450 -  , 990  , 5  ,       , -     ,   .
          (    ,   ),       - ,  5    ,     1000  ,    5  .

----------


## prof-kom.ru

.

 - 400 , 50   .
  8 .    800 .
 200       .

   - ,     ,    .

       -    (  -  4000  ),          2000,    .        500   .

----------


## Marysik

,         20 .    15%      ,    -  .          -    .

----------


## Linuxoid

, -.

----------


## Mas

.  ""    .   -  390 /.  26   .     . "iBank2". ,    .    .         3    /.      .      /    .

----------


## zak1c

> ,


1.    iBank2
2.     
3.

----------


## Mas

> 1.    iBank2
> 2.     
> 3.


.     :Embarrassment:

----------


## 70

5-    24,   ,     ,   .   ,   .        (  ),      -.

----------


## Marysik

> .


      iBank2,          ?      ,     .           .   3   -    ,        .

----------


## Mas

Marysik
    -  .  .       .       iBank2  BS-Client.       .   -  .     iBank2.      ,    . http://www.bifit.com/ru/company/clients/index.html

----------


## Marysik

Mas
  ,          :Smilie: )
    . ,      " "    .       \     .    \    .     -   3 000 .,       .  - 1 000 . 
     3 000  1 000 -    : "  "...

----------


## Mas

Marysik
,     1000    ,     ..

----------


## Marysik

,  .       \ - ,    - .   20 .       \ -     . 
      ,     : 
-      \  ;
-   \;
-   \;
-   ,   ;
-   ;
-     ?;
-       ?
-    ,             .
    - ,      -  . 
           \   ,           -         ,     150       .

----------


## zak1c

> ,  .       \ - ,    - .   20 .       \ -     .


    ?

----------


## Marysik



----------


## Mas

> \ - ,    - .   20 .       \ -     .


  :Smilie: .   , , . ,     .

----------


## Marysik

,        ....       3 000 .,      .

----------


## anniee

.  -      ,    ,    ,     .       Java   ,           .  .

----------


## anniee

> , , . ,     .


         ? 
   -    ?

----------


## Marysik

.        ,             /

----------


## Demin

> Java   ,


  , .



> -    ?


       .

----------


## Marysik

,           .      .    -         .     ( ) -            -     .
,    ,       ?         -   ..     ...

----------


## Demin

,   ,   .
     .    .  :Smilie:

----------


## zolotoy

:
   .                (      ).     ,     (  ),      .    , 1000   ,       .
   .

----------


## zak1c

*zolotoy*,    23

----------

,           ?    ?          ,  ,     .    /   .

----------


## .

> ,           ?


     ?        ?    ?  :Smilie: 



> ,  ,     .


  ,       ?

----------

, -    ,  (      - ).

----------


## Demin

> ,           ?    ?


 ,    .

----------


## ......

.          ,    .     5%(        -5%) ...

----------


## ipipip

> (        -5%) ...


,   ,     ,                   ( - ),  ,        (  0 %).

----------


## .

*ipipip*,    ,    ?  :Smilie:         .    .



> -


  ?

----------


## ipipip

.     Too Big To Fail. Bank of America (BofA) -   .

----------


## .

,     .       :Wink:

----------


## ipipip

"" -  " ".

----------

> "" -  " ".

----------


## Depronix

- ,  ?

----------


## .

,    .     
      ,

----------

> - ,  ?


  . 
     ,  -  . ,    100% 
   ,    .

----------


## ipipip

. 

    .    . 

  -      .

----------


## Demin

> -      .


       .
    !
    ,     "    ".

----------

> . 
> 
>     .    . 
> 
>   -      .


   ? )))

----------


## Lili0202

.  !  .            ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Mas

> .  !  .            ?

----------


## Demin

> .            ?


 !

----------


## Lili0202

.           ?

----------


## Mas

> .           ?

----------


## .



----------


## SeddySardus

,               ,  ,    ..      ,    ..  .        .

----------


## 285

24   ,    ,    400   18.   . .

----------


## Morskoi65

,  .    .
            ???

----------


## Lorri

!    ,      ...

----------

> !    ,      ...


     ""

   ,   ,      .         
- ,  .    "" -  ,  .   :Big Grin:

----------


## Lorri

...        -...      ,       -  ....((((

----------

> -...


 ,   ,  ,   .   
  ,

----------


## Depronix

.        ,    ,     -     ,  , ,     . 
   - ,   -   ,      .    .

----------

,

----------

?

----------


## .

?  :Wink:

----------


## ivano

-,          ...
  ,    012014. -    500./.
   ...

----------

